# I've Pulled The Mobile Apps



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've pulled the 'official' UK-M iOS and Android apps from their respective markets.

Unfortunately I don't have confidence in vBulletin to fix the issues or develop them further.

If people wish to use a dedicated app then I recommend Tapatalk.

We will also be putting out a lightweight mobile skin shortly for people who wish to use the browser on their phone/tablet.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Hows work going on the clothing range Lorian?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

WhySoSerious said:


> Hows work going on the clothing range Lorian?


I literally had the costs through this morning for our merchant account and card payment processor. I'll be proceeding with this next week and shortly after that getting a beta of the shop online.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Does this mean the app will stop working if u have it? Or just that u wont be able to download it anymore?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

stringer vests and hoodies?  :thumb:


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Zangief said:


> Does this mean the app will stop working if u have it? Or just that u wont be able to download it anymore?


Ditto as i enjoy using the UK Muscle app compared to tapatalk.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

mine is still working


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I literally had the costs through this morning for our merchant account and card payment processor. I'll be proceeding with this next week and shortly after that getting a beta of the shop online.


sweet, did you know if the bit i spoke to you about regarding extra text and logo for board sponsors is going to be possible?

Also is it just t shirts and hoodies for now?

- - - Updated - - -



Lorian said:


> I literally had the costs through this morning for our merchant account and card payment processor. I'll be proceeding with this next week and shortly after that getting a beta of the shop online.


sweet, did you know if the bit i spoke to you about regarding extra text and logo for board sponsors is going to be possible?

Also is it just t shirts and hoodies for now?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Zangief said:


> Does this mean the app will stop working if u have it? Or just that u wont be able to download it anymore?


It'll continue to work but won't be updated or available for new users.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

WhySoSerious said:


> sweet, did you know if the bit i spoke to you about regarding extra text and logo for board sponsors is going to be possible?
> 
> Also is it just t shirts and hoodies for now?


I think so .. but no promises as this stage.

t-shirts and hoodies are a definate, other items are a strong possibility although initially they'd be printed on demand so may require a few days for delivery.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I think so .. but no promises as this stage.
> 
> t-shirts and hoodies are a definate, other items are a strong possibility although initially they'd be printed on demand so may require a few days for delivery.


Cool well I'm very interested in a rep one so if you find it's possible and can get a cost on a test version then pop me a message. If your card system isn't up I can PayPal money across


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i wasnt keen on the app to be honest, maybe i never gave it a chance but i just prefered to use my browser


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the idea of a mobile skin, means it will be easier to look at in work.


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the app, hope it comes back! Clean and uncluttered.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

boxer dog said:


> I like the app, hope it comes back! Clean and uncluttered.


Have you tried tapatalk?


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Have you tried tapatalk?


No I haven't to be fair, will give it a try.....


----------

